# How to convert to .eps file extension



## nik007

How can i convert a .gif file to a .eps file.

I searched the web but can only find solutions for converting .eps files to .gif files and not the other way round.

PS i do have a full version of adobe acrobat 6.0


----------



## I Fix 4 U

A great program called irfanview will allow you to open any image type and save to any image type. It can also do many other cool things. http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## nik007

Thanks for reply,

I have tried that but when i go to save as i dont have the option to save as .esp

however during installation i did select the .esp file extension to be associated


----------



## I Fix 4 U

ok one moment i'll check. do you have the (everything) plugin?
also could you post a file of that type to let me try it out, i don't have one of those files. it doesnt have to be anything personal, just one so i can mess around with it.

ps do you wanna get on msn or aim to talk this out or prefer to stick with the forum?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

just realised irfanview has that filetype in read only. as a tif viewing. do you have the document with the original. or since you do have the full adobe you could just export/save as it or copy and paste to paint if it lets you and in paint select it and copy and paste into irfanview w/e that works.


----------



## nik007

the file that i am trying to convert is a .gif file
i have attached it for you to see


----------



## nik007

i have the option to open .esp files, but not save them as .esp
this goes for irfanview also


----------



## I Fix 4 U

http://www.quite.com/ps/eps1.htm
has good articles about the format and also how to convert, print, and work with it.
so you are going TO the .eps file extension. you would want to look at how to print to it and how to creat it. printing to it doesnt exactly mean you are printing so keep that in mind. adobe can usually handle creating those files. I am wondering, why would you want that filetype tho? GIF, JPEG are more universal.


----------



## flyeater

Do you need it in vector lines?
I have a tough time explaining to some customers that a bitmap saved as an eps does me no good.

Right side is a bitmap left side shows vector lines with fill turned off.


----------



## nik007

Thanks guys for all your help. But i found out that adobe Photoshop 5.0 actually does this conversion for you.

I tired it and it has produced what I was requiring. 

Thanks again


----------

